# Post Contest - League of Rock



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Friends, here is a special one for you. Win a membership to League of Rock in either Toronto or Ottawa. See below for dates on these upcoming sessions. This contest is open to all members of GC and all you need to do to enter is make a post to this thread.

Contest Rules:

1) Winner will receive a JAB session to their choice of Toronto or Ottawa. Value $1180
2) Transportation to events and venues is not included
3) All entrants are eligible to receive a 15% discount should they choose to join a session on their own
4) You can post as often as you want (within reason)
5) Winner will be chosen by random number generator at the close of the contest
6) Contest closes at 10 pm EST on July 20th 2011

Toronto Session begins on July 27th 2011
Ottawa session begins on October 14th 2011

Visit League of Rock to get more details on how the sessions work

League Of Rock Audio Samples


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Please do not draw my name, there is 0% chance I would attend - just wanted to say what an awesome prize that is, nice work Scott for putting it together!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It will be like driving into work for me. Pick me! Pick Me!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Please do not draw my name, there is 0% chance I would attend - just wanted to say what an awesome prize that is, nice work Scott for putting it together!


If you get drawn we will throw it back in, appreciate the support.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

please count me in


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Slow start on this one, looks like the odds are going to be very good. Get in on this one folks if you are able


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> Please do not draw my name, there is 0% chance I would attend - just wanted to say what an awesome prize that is, nice work Scott for putting it together!


Ditto, and hopefully one day they'll get something going in Alberta, and we'll have another giveaway!
Would be a cool prize.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in .....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool beans man. I had a very nice night last night. I'm feeling lucky today.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Posted. Cool prize! Well done!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been wanting to do this for a while. Fantastic!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

You only live once, count me in...


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This would be my summer vacation.


----------



## xxvga (Feb 6, 2008)

first post. may as well make it a winner.


----------



## Synxx (Feb 9, 2011)

*Awesome*

I think this would be an amazing opportunity for anybody, and if you don't post in this thread, you're missing out!


----------



## spierss (Feb 1, 2010)

*Great promo*

If I get drawn I will attend but will probably be a huge liability to the LoR.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ACFerguson (Sep 18, 2010)

*I've been watching the bands with great interest...*

...the whole LoR (don't mistake this for LoTR, LOL) is very kewl.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Clothears (Aug 12, 2009)

Would be good, from the perspective of an old fart with too much music, who can play anything. No, really. OK, I sound like a cross between Eric and Willie, only sober. Sober? Me? not a chance.

Er, why has no one multi-posted yet? Basic Math(s) dictates that if the organisers are being honest (ffnh), then the more posts you have the better chance you have of being selected on a "random" basis. Random my Sainted Ass.

Still, it made me post my first message on this forum, proving that I'm not dead. Yet.

Rock on, you crazy sparkly thingies. What are they again?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like just the thing to get me out of my new parenthood rut.
I'm in!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like it could be fun! I forwarded the link to the admins at work to see if they'll do one of the corporate "team building" events.


----------



## prsrick (May 15, 2009)

I am in too


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

Neat idea but it's a little weird/one-dimensional... what if one's not a rocker?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scott, that is a very novel idea. There is no way I could attend but keep these great contests coming. I think they really generate a real interest in the site. Regards, Steadfastly

PS: If this post ends up winning please give it to the next number picked.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

let me in, this is an awesome opportunity. Thanks.


----------



## Joseph Sanita (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a Grate chance For a Young Guitarst to learn to work with others ,Have some dead lines to meet , and get a tast of responsablity to Deliver the Goods in Full ..I'm happy to see this kind of contest as it brings Excitement and Good Carma. Vary Nice Guys,,
Five Star's


----------



## leeds (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in. Sounds cool


----------



## IDANOI (Dec 14, 2009)

YOu can pick me, Ill attend, thank you


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing the number of 1st & 2nd time posters and others this has stired up interest in participating in the forum. Great idea!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

This looks really good.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope fogies like me will feel welcome there.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

Thankyou Thankyou. I would love the opportunity.


----------



## gregtar (Jan 16, 2011)

Yah. Friend of Mine was in last year. Said it was a gas. Hey guys: I'd like a shot at this before my hands fall off


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Pick Me!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some LOR Audio Samples

http://www.leagueofrock.com/sampler/


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

This could be my first time playing with a band...


----------



## Lady Luthier (Jan 25, 2011)

You know what, concidering the draw date is July 20th, this lady's 20th birthday. I have desided i need to see if randomness desides a 10 week rockstar kick in my future. =p Hah, this is indeed very gnarly quitea generous give away.

blessed be to all,
lady luthier,


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife convinced me. I'm a blues dude. I would love to work with some seasoned musicians and see how I do.
Dave


----------



## wotsthebuzz (Dec 10, 2010)

sounds amazing! worth a chance


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Nice contest!! I'm in!


----------



## ShaneWilliams (Sep 2, 2009)

Add me to the list, I'd love to rock my tele for the masses.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

In; very cool idea.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like this idea, cool contest


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

In fact this is something i might do even if i don't win....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

July 20 is a long way away...


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Please pick me !!


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

A chance to learn....great


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will we learn how to do this?!?!?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be a wild experience for sure


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Or maybe, we will learn to do this....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

EDIT - Just read the details. Not the week long thing summer thing as I first thought. Weekly for 10 weeks. Still workable for me.

Hey Scott. Is a post a day too much?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I want this bad....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My daily post in this thread...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been to a couple of the gigs.... looks like fun.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This mike on.. check check..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For the day...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Breaker breaker good buddy....


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

a new post for today - still a great prize!


----------



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

Im in !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trplante (Jul 5, 2010)

*sounds like a good idea*

i would like to be part of the league please.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Spoke to a guy this weekend who is in the present program........he's having a great time.


----------



## Bolerama (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd like this, count me in.


----------



## LastChancers (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nice one*

Nice one. I hope I win. It'll give me a chance to learn more than 4 chords. I kid.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm in. No idea what a J.A.B. session is, but hey!


----------



## ACFerguson (Sep 18, 2010)

*Simply put...*

...I wana rock!

Cheers

Tony


----------



## milobender (Feb 21, 2011)

yowzaaahhh


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'm in. No idea what a J.A.B. session is, but hey!


JAB == Join A Band 

:rockon:


----------



## smerkette (Apr 11, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## HiLift (Aug 22, 2010)

An excellent prize!!!
Thanks for the entry!:wave:


----------



## customguitarton (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey!!. Custom guitartone here. Pick me. if I get picked, great. If not, Congrats to the one who dos.

Cheers, Doug 



GuitarsCanada said:


> Friends, here is a special one for you. Win a membership to League of Rock in either Toronto or Ottawa. See below for dates on these upcoming sessions. This contest is open to all members of GC and all you need to do to enter is make a post to this thread.
> 
> Contest Rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## pro1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Put me down for this!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## guitar fan (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow ,what a way to break in my new Gibson Les Paul 50's Tribute Gold Top


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in! :wave:


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds like a funtime.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I really want this one!sdsre


----------



## Ont5150 (Oct 18, 2010)

Count me in too!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Cerco (Jul 20, 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Fun, fun, fun......


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am only making one post a day,.... really.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Whoever wins better have a Guitars Canada strap on their guitar when they show up....


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Everyone - still think this is a great prize...  cheers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I almost forgot about this.. not reallylofu


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No posts here for two days. So...


----------



## Hharmoney (May 16, 2009)

The League of Rock rock n rolls!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Hharmoney (May 16, 2009)

League of Rock promptly solved the logging in.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

It's getting close now...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Getting close to the end on this one. Get in while you can, great prize.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Getting in while I can...definitely a great prize, sounds like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Am I the only one really interested in this???


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

How you doin?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm on vacation but will be back in time to claim my prize ))


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Greetings from Parry Sound!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Greetings from no air conditioning east of Toronto. Today's post...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Getting real close!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest ends tomorrow night, are we ready to rock?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Contest ends tomorrow night, are we ready to rock?



Hell ya..... needs a lift.. lost a very good buddy to a train on thursday...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay,... here it is,... my last post for this contest.sdsre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been notified by LOR that they have had a couple of cancellations for the Toronto session, so we are going to be sending more of our people there via this draw. Good luck to all and your chances of winning just got a whole lot better.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have been notified by LOR that they have had a couple of cancellations for the Toronto session, so we are going to be sending more of our people there via this draw. Good luck to all and your chances of winning just got a whole lot better.


Cool, may as well throw in a second post. =P


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, we have several winners. We will send 4 people to the Toronto sessions and one to Ottawa

Winning posts are 

#12
#32
#48
#21
#118

Winners send me your email address and I will put you in contact with the boys from LOR to coordinate things.

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender, Diablo, Robert1950, Zdogma, Shoretyus.

First time I've won anything since 1993 when I got $52 in a 50/50.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Outstanding:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, I'm waiting L.O.R guys!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any other winners heard yet ?????


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Still waiting. I even emailed Terry M. (LOR founder)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I forwarded all email addresses to them. Should be getting with you shortly


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Congrats, boys :bow::rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you guys get contacted by LOR yet and is all set up?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did you guys get contacted by LOR yet and is all set up?


I havent heard anything.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Not a peep.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, I will send them out an email today and see whats up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got a email from Terry 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Me too....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What happens if they get 17 guitarists, one bass player, two drummers, a keyboard player and three vocalists signing up?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> What happens if they get 17 guitarists, one bass player, two drummers, a keyboard player and three vocalists signing up?


I know they were a little light on guitar players for this session, hence the added prizes. But not sure how they handle those situations. Should be fun no matter what happens. I hope you guys enjoy this thing. Keep us posted as you go along


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Spoke with Terry today, seems like a good guy.
Thanks for keeping tabs on this!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Talked with Terry, Decided to put my session off until October. It would work better for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope you all have fun with it, and definitely let us know how it went, then let's get something like that set up all over the place, and give away some prizes...


----------

